# After run coolant/auxiliary pump not running. 2001 225hp



## scarbies (May 27, 2009)

So I noticed that my auxiliary water pump is not running after I turn off.
I assumed it was the pump (replaced before) so I bought a new pump. Still doesnt run after I've turned off.

I've trawled the web and these forums and have looked at the obvious:

1) # 5 & 16 fuses
2) 30A fuses above battery

All fine.

I then visually checked the # 13 relay / J151 but I dont know how to test it. Doesnt look burnt or anything.

When I do a search online for the part number for this relay (1J0 927 841) it shows up as something to do with ESP. {And my ESP warning light is lit on the dash too...}

Should I just swap out this relay?

Thoughts/ideas welcome 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

My problem was the fan control module under the battery, bitch to get to.

Have you checked you have juice at the connector using a test lamp/multimeter.


----------



## scarbies (May 27, 2009)

Did you have to replace the module? Cost?
My fans are running when the car gets hot though. Were yours?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

The module controls a few things my fans also ran perfectly but the chip that controls the juice to the after run
pump had blown.

I bought mine 2nd hand from a mate but before changing anything you need to check if it's getting the voltage at the connector.

I think I have some pictures somewhere I will look when i get home.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Give it a firm couple of taps ( when it should be running) with wooden hammer handle.... has worked for me !


----------



## scarbies (May 27, 2009)

The control module?


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

scarbies said:


> The control module?


I think he means the pump.


----------



## scarbies (May 27, 2009)

Its a brand new pump!?


----------



## stuthemidget (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi guys. I'm experiencing the same issue however mine seems to be intermittent. I have powered my pump using 12V and it works ok. However it seems to be hit and miss as to whether the pump works after turning the ignition off - it can be working at the beginning of a journey and not at the end and vice versa :? . I have tried to measure the voltage from the connector but from what I understand this will only show 0V if the circuit is unloaded so my voltmeter shows nothing.

I have checked the wiring up until it joins the 'main' wiring loom just behind the driver side headlight and cannot see anything wrong here either.

I am beginning to think that there might be a sticky relay affecting things. Either this or a problem under the battery as jamman mentioned. Could anyone point me in the right direction?

p.s. scarbies - where is # 13 relay / J151 and how do you get to it? Is this the relay I have heard lies behind the dash?

Cheers


----------



## scarbies (May 27, 2009)

Yes behind the drivers side dash on right hand side (mine's right hand drive) so I assume the opposite. Relays are basically next to the fuse box, but inside. Why they chose to put them there - god only knows. Taking the dash off is a PITA!

{Careful you may (read: will) scratch your steering wheel column when the dash comes off. Put some masking tape on the column sides.}


----------



## scarbies (May 27, 2009)

Measured voltage and was 9.8V. Not sure now as it obviously wasnt under load.

@jamman, what did yours read when control module blew?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

scarbies said:


> @jamman, what did yours read when control module blew?


Can't remember mate was low like that or nothing


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Remember now it was 0v

Burnt out chip that controls the voltage to the pump


----------



## scarbies (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for update & pics

I'll apply 12V directly to the aux pump and see. Guess its possible the control module chip is half-baked and shows 10V but as soon as current gets drawn it drops to 0V?

Maybe Ill open up the control module this weekend and have a look. Any pics/guidance for that?


----------



## scarbies (May 27, 2009)

I looked at the fan control module (1J0 919 506 K) under the battery. Opened it up and the one (only?) chip on it was blown... 
Local dealer wants to fleece me (what's new) for a new one so will get a replica for 1/4 of the price.
Thanks for the help. Jamman was spot on.


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

scarbies said:


> I looked at the fan control module (1J0 919 506 K) under the battery. Opened it up and the one (only?) chip on it was blown...
> Local dealer wants to fleece me (what's new) for a new one so will get a replica for 1/4 of the price.
> Thanks for the help. Jamman was spot on.


Interesting. I tried the previous comment of tapping the pump with a hammer. It started to work kinda, but sounded like it was struggling. Assume mine is getting power then!? :? Maybe I need to remove and clean......

Stuart.


----------



## scarbies (May 27, 2009)

Yip I just replaced the pump (did that first since its a way more common issue I believe). Second pump in 5 or so years. 
Made out of cheese - they are!


----------

